

Enormous Palaeozoic flesh-eaters created in lab - systema
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/01/paleozoic_park/

======
teilo
TA: "Crazed boffins in the USA say they have successfully carried out a
Jurassic Park-style project in which enormous flesh-eating creatures from the
remote prehistoric past have been successfully bred in the laboratory.
Incomprehensibly this laboratory is not located on a remote island."

First off, by "flesh eater" they mean a big huge dragonfly.

Second, this is not even remotely a Jurassic Park style project. No genetic
engineering involved at all. All they did was increase the oxygen in the
atmosphere to 31%.

------
superk
Pictures pls

